# Help



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Today my swordtail looked really fat and dark so i put her in my Q tank. An hour later she gave birth to about 25 fry.... can i crush up flake food so its really fine and feed them that? Any tips on this ???? :grin:


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, even guppy fry will take ground flake food, swords are much larger. I stick the flakes in a zipper bag with freeze dried bloodworms and cruch them with my fingers until it is almost dust.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Alright i combine:
Freeze dried bloodworms
Freeze Dried Brine Shrimp
Fish flakes


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds like it should work fine. Just be warned, IME swordtail fry grow very slowly. But that might have been because I didn't feed mine live foods, I just fed them what you are feeding yours. Congrats by the way!


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

I won’t feed them at the first day, simply for the reason that the fry can’t swim well because of their yolk. I’ll wait till their yolk sac is absorbed, then you can start feeding them. Just me though...

ronn


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Alright i didnt really feed them yesterday there are lots of floating plants so they can sift through those. Ill get pics soom


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All good answers, especially Ronfive's. Wait for the yolksac to be used up before feeding fry. Swords do grow slow.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Alright i have that and some other baby fish food that i picked up...with wilma coming they are gonna have to be transferred from the 2Gal to the 29Gal with a breeder net cause i only have on aerator and we might lose power


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You really should pick up a battery powered pump for the future.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3693&R=8651&Ntt=battery+powered+air+pump&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004

They really are not that expensive. Unless your parents want to get a generator instead.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I already have 2 and one automatically turns on when the power is down in case im at my dads house. I got a third for baitfish so if both fail i can use that one so i think i am all set..


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well the storm past but i was at my friends house when it hit but most of the fry lived so all is well


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

i have bought this powder stuff..its basically just crushed flake food but its so fine its smoother than sand, or you could try liquifry, you need to keep up water changes tho if you use that stuff


----------

